# Male lactating



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been on test cup for 16 days and on day 15 I noticed my nipples where sore and I was merging with them and liquid came out someone please help because I feel I should be worried about this! Took 50mg of nolvadex started today to try and counter it but help would be nice


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Test alone should not create your prolactin probs. if u fuck with them alot ur going to lactate even if ur not on say a 19nor. U need an ai bro. Aromasin or adex doesn't really matter but if ur gyno gets in the late stages I'd recommend either nolva or letro


----------



## Sherk (Dec 30, 2012)

Quit touching and squeezing them. The more you mess with it the more aggravated it becomes. Also messing with your nipples raises prolactin. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I just squeezed my nipple to investigate but I haven't since I'm also taking proviron and trenevar and epistane pro hormone. Could that be the cause?


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bro, sounds like you have no clue what your doing and your going to hurt yourself.  Where is your AI that you should be running during your Test cycle??  Go to your doctor and get checked out.  Do more research and put together a full cycle with all the parts and have them all "in hand" before you do this again.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

If the trenavar is a 19 nor then yes. See if its got ingredients list on it. Caber or prolactrone will work for u leaky nips if that's the case


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm taking nolvadex for estrogen blocker


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds good longworth


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Nolva only blocks estro in the nipple receptors bro. If u were to only use nolva to keep gyno down when u come off ull end up with the same problems because u didnt get rid of the actual issue


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

So what should I do? I can get what ever I need I just want to know what I need?


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

Pick up some caber.


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is that the real name of the product?


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

Its dostinex (cabergoline) I believe.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Caber and an ai bro. Get aromasin and run it at 12.5 Ed for the duration of the cycle and through pct


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok sounds good what mg per day is best? I already have traces of gyno even before I went on cycle I've had puffy nipples since I was prolly 14. Will it stop anything else from happening or could it reverse what damage has already happened?


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

I do .5mg 3 times a week (e3d is fine), and i have no prolactin issues.


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

President had you had issues before?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2012)

jarhead1616 said:


> Well I just squeezed my nipple to investigate but I haven't since I'm also taking proviron and *trenevar *and *epistane *pro hormone. Could that be the cause?


dude drop trenevar and epistane now. Those phs together on top of test is too much for a beginer. Test cyp is a good cycle beginer cycle. what are your doses at?


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

jarhead1616 said:


> President had you had issues before?



Had sensitivity , and puffyness. Didn't want to play with it to see if i was lactating LOL. I was on test, tren, deca, anadrol so took arimidex for ai and caber for the 19-nors. Sensitivity went away, and caber makes me horny as shit. lol


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm taking 250 mg test cyp twice a week


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Would the nolvadex be an ok sub for aridex?


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

I meant arimedex?


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

jarhead1616 said:


> I'm taking 250 mg test cyp twice a week



Get the aromasin, and caber. There are sponsors here that carry both, and they're pretty cheap.


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok then sounds good


----------



## president (Dec 30, 2012)

jarhead1616 said:


> I meant arimedex?




Aromasin is a better sub for arimidex. Nolva is a SERM, Arimidex and Aromasin are AIs.


----------



## jarhead1616 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## Sherk (Dec 31, 2012)

If that trenavar is a 19nor you want nolva nowhere near your cycle. 19nor compounds and nolva don't go together. Sounds like you started a cycle before you knew what you were doing and now you're paying for it. Next time do your research and having everything on you before you start. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------

